# 10lb front weight kit



## MnJim (Jan 26, 2014)

Recently purchased a 2014 28 Deluxe which I really like other then
it feels a little light in the front and seems to ride up pretty easy.
Has anyone used the 10lb weight kit and is it enough weight for the 28?
Is it a steel bar or lead?
How and where is it mounted?

Thanks.


----------



## JRHAWK9 (Jan 6, 2013)

I have two mounted on my Pro 32. It's mounted under the brush on the inside of the "bucket". If you look on yours you'll see the two holes already there. There's a member here who made their own weight kit and it turned out very nice and ended up costing hardly anything.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)




----------



## Blue Hill (Mar 31, 2013)

I made my own. I used a piece of used grader blade that I had laying around and mounted it as JRHawk has said. It worked pretty good, so I made a second one which I mounted but haven't tried yet, as we had an unseasonal warm spell that took most of the snow.


----------



## MnJim (Jan 26, 2014)

Thanks for the replies and video.
Looks like 10lbs isn't enough and 20 is the goal.
Being a COB and not having any grader bar I might try and figure out how to make a mold and pouring one out of used wheel weights.

Watching the vids some are mounted on top others on the inside anyway to determine the correct location without ordering the Ariens kit?


----------



## Benny365 (Dec 4, 2013)

piece of 3/4" x 3" x 24" steel

it weighs approximately 15 lbs

I wouldn't want much more, the bucket is plenty heavy for me


----------



## MnJim (Jan 26, 2014)

Well I took a piece of 3" channel and melted down some used wheel weights and ended up with a lead ingot 24"X2 3/8"X1/2" that weighs in at 15lbs, Just need to drill some holes for mounting and find some paint that matches up with the Ariens orange.


----------



## Blue Hill (Mar 31, 2013)

Nice recycling! I use old wheel weights to make musket balls for my cap and ball pistol.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

MnJim said:


> Just need to drill some holes for mounting and find some paint that matches up with the Ariens orange.


Chevy engine orange.


----------



## MnJim (Jan 26, 2014)

Blue Hill said:


> Nice recycling! I use old wheel weights to make musket balls for my cap and ball pistol.


Stick on weights get sorted for roundball supposedly closer too pure lead.
Clip on get thrown into the cartridge category as there harder.
Don't know what they weigh but I have 4 55barrels full of clip on ingots but only about 25gals of stickon ingots.
Still have a dozen or so 5gal pail to be sorted and melted down and to think I still scrounge wheel weights when I come across them.


Shryp
Just got back from running around looking for High temp paint.
HD, Lowes, FF, Walmart

Stopped at Autozone and found a can of VHT high temp Chevy orange


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

I got some of mine from Harbor Freight and then a couple more cans from AutoZone when I painted mine.


----------



## FairfieldCT (Nov 8, 2013)

How is the weight trade off though? Is it worth having the machine feel heavier in every turn for the occasional time you prefer the bucket be a little heavier? I think you might be better off lifting on the handles a little at the end of the drive rather than deal with the machine being heavy all the time. I like good balance using the wheels as a pivot point.


----------



## MnJim (Jan 26, 2014)

Don't know what the trade off will be until I put the weight bar on and try it.
Wouldn't lifting on the handles take weight off the wheels and reduce traction?


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

MnJim said:


> Wouldn't lifting on the handles take weight off the wheels and reduce traction?


Yes, I have had mixed results with pushing forward on the handles vs lifting. You will still put down force on the bucket via the pivot on the axles without taking as much weight off the wheels.


----------



## docfletcher (Nov 28, 2013)

Without a doubt I need weight with the pro 28. Engine torque when starting off uphill lifts the bucket high. As it stands now I have to cut the throttle back about half and gradually increase it as I make way up the hill. Then I find myself lifting the handles in an attempt to keep the bucket from riding up, often losing traction. I'll start with 10 lbs but I don't think it will be enough. 

I sliding weight of proper design would be ideal, pulled toward the operator going downhill, pushed over the bucket uphill.


----------



## FairfieldCT (Nov 8, 2013)

docfletcher said:


> Without a doubt I need weight with the pro 28. Engine torque when starting off uphill lifts the bucket high. As it stands now I have to cut the throttle back about half and gradually increase it as I make way up the hill. Then I find myself lifting the handles in an attempt to keep the bucket from riding up, often losing traction. I'll start with 10 lbs but I don't think it will be enough.
> 
> I sliding weight of proper design would be ideal, pulled toward the operator going downhill, pushed over the bucket uphill.


How steep is the hill?


----------



## MnJim (Jan 26, 2014)

Being a member of COB I didn't want to spend the money for OEM weight bars $70-$140 just to try it out.
Had I not had the lead wheel weights already available I would have went to the scrap yard and purchased metal bar of appropriate dimension and drilled my own holes and still saved $$$$

benny365 mentioned using a metal bar 3/4"X3"X24" weighs 15lbs
I think a single OEM bar measure 1/4"X4"X24" and weighs 10lbs and cost about $70


----------



## docfletcher (Nov 28, 2013)

Hill varies, starts at perhaps 5 degrees progressing to 15 degrees over a 75 foot section of the drive. There is a second issue in that when going up the hill some times the blower goes into a baby buggy effect. Handles going down & up rapidly under power. This happens several times in rapid succession. Looking at the the ground just gone over there are ridges of snow two inches high the full width of the bucket, consistent with the baby buggy springing of the machine.


----------



## MnJim (Jan 26, 2014)

Finally installed weight bar but havnt had a chance to use.


----------

